# getting more silver / latest haircut



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

So as he gets closer to his 3rd birthday, Perry is finally getting more silver. It's still what I'd call a charcoal gray (or flat black) but it's blobs and stripes and small areas  It is so much more obvious when he's cut short. I really wish that it showed up better in pictures.

point 2 - I think I'm getting worse at giving him a haircut every time I do it


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Precious!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

The haircut looks good to me!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks adorable with his new do! Good job.:smile2:


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

So incredibly gorgeous!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your haircut looks great! Perry is a darling boy. 😊


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone. He is a character for sure. Luckily the camera is fairly forgiving of the places I messed up (like the divot in the hair on his leg  ) and you can't see the places on his chest where I cut waaaaaay too low . And one of these days I'll cut enough of his bangs so that you can see his brown eyes but not so much that it looks like a straight line above them!

I don't notice it often (unless I cut his legs really short!) but when I'm grooming him I can't get over how twisted his left front leg is!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks cute!


----------



## Mom to Violet (Jun 23, 2018)

His haircut looks great.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

You're VERY! brave. I've got all the gear to clip and snip and decided to try and cut Patti's bangs. Even on a grooming table she was wiggly. I trimmed a little. She's headed to the groomer tomorrow. I do want to be able to do some trimming as we are typically gone four months during the summer and there's no one around I'd trust to even give her a bath.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Brave - ha *



Mikki said:


> You're VERY! brave. I've got all the gear to clip and snip and decided to try and cut Patti's bangs. Even on a grooming table she was wiggly. I trimmed a little. She's headed to the groomer tomorrow. I do want to be able to do some trimming as we are typically gone four months during the summer and there's no one around I'd trust to even give her a bath.


Perry isn't very wiggly. I do his body with clippers with a guard on it (I tried it a couple of times with scissors and was afraid I'd cut him the whole time!) and when I do his bangs I do it with one hand firmly covering his eyes and the other wielding the scissors - probably why I can't get them how I want because I really need two hands (one on hair the other with scissors) to cut right - but I'm afraid he'll move suddenly and I'll poke him in the eye with the scissors so all work around his eyes happens with the eyes completely covered with my hand . I also let the hair between his eyes grow up to blend with the rest because cutting it really short in the corners of his eyes is something that I will NOT be doing ever! (the groomer cut that short this last time even though I told her not to, so we're growing that back out again)

I did get the portable grooming stand so that I can keep him in one place instead of trying to hold him in place with his leash in one hand and try to groom him with the other - it was a huge help. then I just sit on the floor with him flipped on to his back to do the pads of his feet (with tiny clippers - no way I'm getting scissors between his pads).

Right now the hardest part with grooming him is where to do it. I'd prefer to do it outside on the patio table (putting the stand on the table) - but that table is normal height and even with the grooming stand on it it feels too low to me. The height is better on my kitchen table (pub table height), but it makes so much more of a mess inside  even with the table covered in a cloth.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer gave me a stool that folds up. It's perfect height to sit when I comb my two on the grooming table. Makes it easy to see what I'm doing. 😊


----------

